# WHY DO BLACK PEOPLE PUT "De" IN FRONT OF REGULAR NAMES



## mr. ya-di-da (Mar 20, 2013)

example: DeAngela,Demarcus,Deshawn.. why ????


----------



## DetMuscle (Mar 20, 2013)

mr. ya-di-da said:


> example: DeAngela,Demarcus,Deshawn.. why ????



It goes back to the civil rights movements of the 50's and 60 when they realized they were using white names. They didn't dig so they said "lets add De to create our names". Same thing with DaShawn.  Its made up bs. Something that goes back to the Carribean or something. What they didn't realize was that those names fucked them out of alot of jobs when they mailed in applications back then.


----------



## heckler7 (Mar 20, 2013)

^^ did you just make that up, it sounds made up. I thought they put de in front of everything , like" get de-hot soooouce nigga"


----------



## ACRay (Mar 20, 2013)

`lmao what  so not right haha


----------



## D-Lats (Mar 20, 2013)

Why "de" fuck not?


----------



## HFO3 (Mar 20, 2013)

DetMuscle said:


> It goes back to the civil rights movements of the 50's and 60 when they realized they were using white names. They didn't dig so they said "lets add De to create our names". Same thing with DaShawn.  Its made up bs. Something that goes back to the Carribean or something. What they didn't realize was that those names fucked them out of alot of jobs when they mailed in applications back then.



Wow, that's hilarious!


----------



## ACRay (Mar 20, 2013)

Because Dezz Nuts are big!!!!!!!!! lol


----------



## heckler7 (Mar 20, 2013)

Dr. Dre and Dat Nigga Daz - Deeez Nuuuts Lyrics - YouTube


----------



## _LG_ (Mar 21, 2013)

It all started with baking soda and cocaine


----------



## dieseljimmy (Mar 21, 2013)

DetMuscle said:


> It goes back to the civil rights movements of the 50's and 60 when they realized they were using white names. They didn't dig so they said "lets add De to create our names". Same thing with DaShawn.  Its made up bs. Something that goes back to the Carribean or something. What they didn't realize was that those names fucked them out of alot of jobs when they mailed in applications back then.



this is good. I would be inclined to believe that if this wasnt anything goes...


----------



## heckler7 (Mar 21, 2013)

wheres de welfare
who de baby daddy


----------



## DetMuscle (Mar 21, 2013)

heckler7 said:


> ^^ did you just make that up, it sounds made up. I thought they put de in front of everything , like" get de-hot soooouce nigga"



hahaha!! No I didnt make it up bro. I was around back then. Sanford and Sons TV show they started wearing african clothes and starting to find themselves. I lived it or watched it. It wasnt pretty


----------



## OTG85 (Mar 21, 2013)

Lol


----------



## heckler7 (Mar 21, 2013)

ya know Cosby bought the rights to the little rascals and vaulted them because he thought it was too racists I think Sanford and son is worse but thats what makes it so funny





DetMuscle said:


> hahaha!! No I didnt make it up bro. I was around back then. Sanford and Sons TV show they started wearing african clothes and starting to find themselves. I lived it or watched it. It wasnt pretty


----------



## DetMuscle (Mar 21, 2013)

heckler7 said:


> ya know Cosby bought the rights to the little rascals and vaulted them because he thought it was too racists I think Sanford and son is worse but thats what makes it so funny



Really! that fuckin sucks. I was wondering why I never seen them rascals on TV. That was a cool ass show. "Otay, Buckwheat!"


----------



## OTG85 (Mar 21, 2013)

Niggas


----------



## heckler7 (Mar 21, 2013)

^^ racism reported


----------



## DOMS (Mar 21, 2013)

heckler7 said:


> ya know Cosby bought the rights to the little rascals and vaulted them because he thought it was too racists I think Sanford and son is worse but thats what makes it so funny



Source. "The widely circulated rumor that entertainer Bill Cosby bought up the rights to _Our Gang_ to keep the racial stereotypes off of television is false. Cosby has never owned any rights to the series at any time."

Keep in mind that Bill is one of the few blacks that said that blacks need to quit blaming others for the shit they do and straighten up. He's not someone that would shelve the Rascals.


----------



## heckler7 (Mar 21, 2013)

DOMS said:


> Source. "The widely circulated rumor that entertainer Bill Cosby bought up the rights to _Our Gang_ to keep the racial stereotypes off of television is false. Cosby has never owned any rights to the series at any time."
> 
> Keep in mind that Bill is one of the few blacks that said that blacks need to quit blaming others for the shit they do and straighten up. He's not someone that would shelve the Rascals.


I believe the rumor, it came from a black man that was the director of maintenance on his G5 private jet. He also told me that he only hires blacks, doesnt pay well and his wife is a bitch. I've known the guy for a long time seems pretty honest, but then again he is black.


----------



## DetMuscle (Mar 21, 2013)

Im not sure we are suppose to be talking about any of this? Its racialism (See Ali G and Andy Rooney interview)


----------



## DetMuscle (Mar 21, 2013)

Ali g gets a grammar lesson from Andy Runey/Rooney. - YouTube


----------



## DOMS (Mar 21, 2013)

heckler7 said:


> I believe the rumor, it came from a black man that was the director of maintenance on his G5 private jet. He also told me that he only hires blacks, doesnt pay well and his wife is a bitch. I've known the guy for a long time seems pretty honest, but then again he is black.



Snopes: false

I think it has been off the air because of ass-hurt blacks.


----------



## heckler7 (Mar 21, 2013)

DOMS said:


> Snopes: false
> 
> I think it has been off the air because of ass-hurt blacks.


I never cared enough to google it, but it appears your right, funny how I heard this from de brother that works on de jet


----------



## Dark Geared God (Mar 21, 2013)

anytime i hear DE in front of the name i think nigga


----------



## DOMS (Mar 21, 2013)

Dark Geared God said:


> anytime i hear DE in front of the name i think nigga



Excuse me, but that's, "deNigga". Thankyouverymuch!


----------



## Dark Geared God (Mar 21, 2013)

deshit mah bag mah denigger//dedoms  deracist


----------



## DOMS (Mar 21, 2013)

Deraciest!


----------



## malk (Mar 23, 2013)

they were just worshiping this guy..something superior to look up too..


----------



## Gregzs (Mar 23, 2013)

I do not know...

Houston man accused of impregnating 11-year-old | US National Headlines | Comcast

HOUSTON (AP) ? A Houston man has been accused of repeatedly raping an 11-year-old neighbor who became pregnant and gave birth this week.

Deandrea Devon Davis-Williams, 21, was arrested late Tuesday night and charged with continuous sexual abuse of a child. A judge tripled Davis-Williams' original $50,000 bond on Thursday and set arraignment for April 23.
Court documents show the attacks occurred almost daily over more than seven months beginning about last June 1.

The girl delivered a healthy child on Thursday, Harris County District Attorney's spokeswoman Sara Marie Kinney said Friday.

According to the criminal complaint in the case, the girl's mother received a call from her daughter's school saying school officials believed she was pregnant. When the mother bought a home pregnancy test and explained it to her daughter, the girl began crying and told her about the assaults.

A visit to a doctor confirmed the pregnancy.

The attacks began last summer while the girl's mother was at work and occurred "almost every day when no one was home," police said in the criminal complaint. They continued during the school year when her mother was working two jobs.
The mother told police she confronted Davis-Williams, whom she knows, and he denied any involvement.

Attorney Joe Owmby, appointed to represent Davis-Williams, did not immediately return a call Friday from The Associated Press.

According to the criminal complaint, police have copies of phone text messages in which Davis-Williams asked the girl "why she told on him and told her that he was going to kill himself."

Investigators said they tried unsuccessfully to talk with Davis-Williams and enlisted the girl's mother to arrange a meeting with him but he "did not show up to the appointment."

Court documents describe him as 5 feet 11 inches tall and 115 pounds with no previous criminal record.


----------



## Bowden (Mar 23, 2013)

Deskinney fucker.

"Court documents describe him as 5 feet 11 inches tall and 115 pounds"


----------



## Watson (Mar 24, 2013)

Bowden said:


> Deskinney fucker.
> 
> "Court documents describe him as 5 feet 11 inches tall and 115 pounds"



he must have a tapeworm colony going on in his colon lol


----------

